# Maersk Containership Runs Aground Near Antwerp



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

MV Sealand Meteor aground near Vlissingen, March 31, 2015. . 
A Maersk containership ran aground in the Netherlands Tuesday morning as it approached the Antwerp area. Maersk Line spokesperson Michael Storgaard confirmed the grounding of the MV Sealand Meteor and the refloating of the vessel a few hours later at high tide and with the assistance of Svitzer tugs. There were no damages to the hull and no spills. The grounding occurred near Vlissingen in the Netherlands as the ship sailed from Rotterdam to Antwerp. AIS data shows the vessel at anchor near the town of Borssele as of 10 a.m. EDT. Amsterdam’s Schipol airport reported gusts of up to 120 kph (80mph) today complicating flight schedules and certainly a factor in today’s grounding incident. 
MV Sealand Meteor
•Type: Sea-Land Champion class
•Build Date: 1997
•TEU: 4,360
•Length: 292.2 m
•Breadth: 32.2 m
•Draught: 13 m
•Deadweight: 59,984 t


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.yesterday.20:10.thank you for the shipping news.the thumbnails are not working for me.regards ben27


----------

